

Flutter: Control YouTube, Pandora, Grooveshark & Netflix via Gestures - navneetdalal
http://flutterapp.tumblr.com/post/38511802105/control-youtube-pandora-grooveshark-netflix-in

======
brettcvz
Totally unrelated to the article, but you should CNAME your tumblr blog so
that HN et al. show flutterapp.com

~~~
navneetdalal
Valid point, will do.

------
sbuccini
I was able to play with this when the founder came to Berkeley. There is some
really cool tech behind this, and I was astounded at the accuracy when I tried
it out. I'd encourage you to try it out.

------
sskates
I'm really excited for the Grooveshark integration- been waiting almost six
months for this. Great job guys! Look forward to an SDK sometime down the road
too so we can hook it up to our own apps.

------
fatjokes
Really cool! Would love to learn the computer vision techniques behind it. (I
know N. Dalal is one of the founders---is it all based on HOGs?)

------
shadeless
It would be awesome if we could bind gestures to shortcuts, I'd love to use
this with KMPlayer, Clementine etc.

~~~
mehuln
We will have API/SDK at some point next year. We will begin signing-up folks
early next year for it.

~~~
harryf
Awesome! Looking forward. Please do charge something for it

------
whocanfly
Unable to find a way to control iTunes while it is minimized (Win 7, iTunes
toolbar).

------
rcoh
Any plans for Linux support? Does the Windows 7 executable work well under
Wine?

~~~
mehuln
Yes, there is but will be quite hard as with Linux we always have to worry
about webcam drivers as they will be very diff. We are looking into this as
well.

------
pajju
Says - it is not supported for your processor architecture.

~~~
mehuln
Yes, we are aware of it. Some AMD and some old Mac processors run behind on
some processor libraries we use. We are working to enable them and make it
backwards compatible.

------
rbn
This is cool but dont most laptop come with media keys?

~~~
rbn
I take that back. This is actualy very useful!

------
nextstep
Is it difficult to support gestures for up/down volume?

~~~
mehuln
We've been working in it. Besides gesture we also have to get speed and few
other nuances right. We will release 4 more gestures in Jan/Feb timeframe.

------
abhidilliwal
nice one, with webcam; impressed! similar to Kinect, but it does not need any
spl device

